# Spring has sprung.. the trail riding photo thread



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Over here in the UKits now spring time the weather is great for getting out and about again. SO now's the time to get some great photo's of the places you visit this year and share them with the other forum members 

So I will start you off with a couple of pics. these are just on the farm but will do some better pics now I am out and about exploring again


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Now add your photos as you get out and about this year


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a very pretty place to ride. I am certainly enjoying the break from winter weather.

We already have a place for posting pictures and stories in the 'how far did you go?' thread, so feel free to share with us there!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This is last Friday's ride. It was about 20 miles, But we did get off a lead them for a few spots.


This photo just doesn't portray just how steep that slick rock was that we are riding down


With nice sunshine, we put up with the strong breeze that blew all day and brought in Saturdays storm
'


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Painted.. you go to some BEAUTIFUL places.. but some of the scariest ones also!! I would love to go to a few of the more tame locations... I will just live thru your photos of the more dangerous!!

Rhonda


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a lot of less experience folks with me who all survived the ride.
Kurt here was on his 4th horse ride of his life.


This gal got back in her saddle just a minute after this. said she would rather ride down the hill than lead the horse and get stepped on. 


You can see the skid marks on the slick rock where these two horses just slid down.


I tied my horse down below and hiked back up to give encouragement or advice to those not sure how to cross the slick rock.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I just posted a bunch on the 2014 thread


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Painted.. those folks were just inexperienced enough to follow you blindly!!!hahaha!!! keep posting those great photos!

Rhonda


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Sliding down those rocks is a great way to keep those hoofs trimmed 

Where I used to live in NM we had several trails with rock like this. It can be very slick but it'd fun to ride a more technical trail. And give you some good stores also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My trails


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

I really, REALLY needed this today!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My trails are near this beautiful river


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops wrong photo


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Now, I didn't know that the "how far did you go" thread was for pics and general trail rides. I thought, well, nevermind... I'm going over there and maybe I'll post as well.

Whisperbaby -- in your first (error) pic, I thought, "Wow, what happened to the horse's ears? They're chopped off!!!" Then I realized it was a fly net... duh...


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

The how far did you go would not be impressed by me, my horse is old and we don't go far any more. But my favorite part is the photos. Love them, and will continue to post photos of my trails.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Whisperbaby - that is exactly why I never posted on that thread, but it is not about how far we went. It is what this thread is intended to be. Go check it out if you haven't!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is right. There are several riders over there that have not broken 10 miles. I am only at 35 miles myself. It is about sharing whatever rides you are able to get in and letting the others live through the pics of the trails or scenery you get to enjoy. There is no discrimination about the least or most miles ridden. We are all happy that there was time in saddle for anyone.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was going to try to ride this week but the heat, and now the smoke from the fires is getting worse. And darn it, I just have to get the trailer repaired. I will try to get some photos in, in the next week or two. Enjoy your weekend, everybody.,,


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Roadyy said:


> There is no discrimination about the least or most miles ridden. We are all happy that there was time in saddle for anyone.


Though I do sometimes feel as though I'm sort of letting the side down by not carrying my GPS and tracking my distance to the nearest 0.1 mile  

But I'm content with getting from the start to the end, and having a good time inbetween. Nice scenery is a bonus!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I was guestimating alot of my mileage before getting the GPS too. Most of my rides were along roadways where I could drive the car along the route to figure out what the distance was. Otherwise I measured it with the map rule or using Google Map Directions from my house to certain points then doubling it to get distance. Crude but approximately effective.lmbo...


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

FYI you don't need a specific GPS if you have a smart phone there are excellent apps you can download. I use MotionX I paid I think a dollar or two for it and it's awesome! It still works if you lose cell signal which was a big thing for me as it happens out in the woods, and if I'm somewhere unfamiliar I can still find my way back. It tracks distance, max and average speed, elevation, and time. It updates you every so often and it runs in the background so you don't have to worry about your phone staying on the whole time. Obviously it's not necessary but I love having a way to record my rides for conditioning purposes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have tried several phone apps and my issue was always the battery life. It always seemed to die on me before I got back. I would not exclude that option for who need one now and do not have maps to carry.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Atomicodyssey said:


> FYI you don't need a specific GPS if you have a smart phone...


I actually do have a GPS (the Garmin Astro with the dog-tracking function), but seldom use it unless I'm trying to find a specific place, or bushwhack (on foot, not horse) back to a known location. Smart phones... Well, I don't have one, and 90% of the places I ride don't get a cell signal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride the same 5 miles, over and over and over and over again. . . . must be like 5 thousand by now.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't get on here much as far as posting ride photos, but I did do a nice 12 mile, almost 5 hour ride yesterday on my greenie, Zane. We mostly just walked around and looked at the cows, climbed a few hills for the view, etc. 

He did so good with the cows! 

We are so blessed to have almost unlimited national forest lands to explore. And my youngster is finally turning into the trail horse I knew he could be! :happydance:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well last week the weather was against us, but we went out this morning. My old guy was certainly glad! I only took this photo of the trailhead, will try to get some trail photos in later this week.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yesterday was just glorious.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

trailhorserider, your boy looks just like a horse I used to have. He started out a steel grey, almost black, and now a few years later he is almost white!










Forgot to mention... beautiful country! I wish I lived somewhere where there was hills.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Loved the photos of the cows by trailhorserider, it inspired me to try to get some photos of birds. I have great blue herons at the river, and to get one would be great. So far, they are out of sight by the time I get the camera out, but will try again. There are a lot of them down there this time of year. In the meantime,


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we just came back from a week camping in the blue Ridge mountains with our horses.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh the green is beautiful! I only have green here because of the river, the hill are pretty brown now. But had a great ride yesterday.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

color01 said:


> we just came back from a week camping in the blue Ridge mountains with our horses.


Ohhhh beautiful!!!!!! I'm hoping to take my horse there soon! My family actually owns land on old rag mountain, blue ridge neighbor haha


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This morning a heron flew over us to land in the river, tried to get a photo but it didn't work out. If I ever do get one it will be just dumb luck.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Caitlin (my sister) on Diablo and me on Dixie.

All other photos are of Dixie and I from the past few weekends since we have been hitting the trails during almost every time I am at the barn. I cannot get enough of the trails <3 I am sure I will be spamming


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

These are all so beautiful!! I wish I could just teleport around the country with Sam and ride at all your favorite spots


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Wow, your photos are very beautiful as well SammysMom!! 
Pardon that most of mine are so blurry. My phone is terrible.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well it's never boring down at the river, yesterday I found a flower I have never seen before.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

There was a big clump of them, far from the river growing in pure sand.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Alas, we have no nice manicured trails here. Wherever you want to go, you have to pick your own way....though we have nothing quite so dramatic as Painted gets to ride in with those steep rock cliffs and such.

Occasionally you'll find an old cattle trail or a deer trail that you can follow for a little way, until they go into the plum thickets or a grove of trees where a horse and rider won't fit.

I could have sworn I had some more pics that were current-ish, but I must not have uploaded them yet.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Major house problems, only got out today to ride. Some nice flowers down by the river.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I mostly ride on the roads in the area, the trail by my house is still closed because of the rain... 








The pony creature and I the other day








The gelding yesterday

ETA - I have no idea how to flip those, I pulled them from my phone.


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are a couple from a local riding campground. This place is about an hour from my house so we go there a LOT. The photo where I have my leg up on my horse was taken just after my friend's horse kicked me!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I hope your leg is alright, lovebearsall!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It looks like someone is making a new crossing across the river, and they have to ride quite a way in the river to where I could see they get to the other side.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It's winter here but I still try and get out when I can


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Ale said:


> I hope your leg is alright, lovebearsall!!


All part of the ride! Yea, it was fine. It hurt for a little while, but nothing serious. Fortunately, the stirrup took most of the impact.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a nice "beach" down by the river, you can just see it way back there.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

So far I have been putting up photos a few blocks from my house. It is now hot enough to start trailering a little farther to seek a bit of shade. This is a few miles from the house, haven't been there for quite a while and this trail was pretty much grown over. From now on when we go there we'll avoid this particular trail, but this shot was on the side of it.


----------

